
Tesla stock crashes after Elon Musk tweets: ‘Tesla stock too high imo’ - ipsum2
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2020/05/01/tesla-stock-crashes-after-elon-musk-tweets-tesla-stock-too-high-imo/
======
IXxXI
Brilliant move by Elon Musk.

Although I doubt many understand why its a good move from a strategic &
business pov.

